# End of Year Pre-Registration Sale for CW Training Camp May 17-19, 2013



## Colorado Whitewater

*Training Camp - May 17**th** ~ 19**th**, 2013*

​*End of Year Pre-Registration Sale: Sign up before 12/31/12 and **save $60.00!!** Makes a GREAT GIFT! *


Come join your Colorado Whitewater friends at Training Camp, the CW's largest annual event. You can learn new skills, meet new paddling buddies, and build confidence on the water by paddling with skilled kayakers. Off-river activities will include group dinner and breakfast, plenty of campfire time and even live entertainment!


*This will be the ONLY discounted offer for TC 2013. So if you want to save, sign up now for your one-and-only chance. *


Full payment must be provided at time of registration. If you get an email that says “Your registration and transaction is complete. Thank you for your payment” – please keep in mind it is only complete after your payment has been submitted through the website. Be sure you click the “Confirm and Proceed with Payment” button at the bottom of the page to use your credit card. 


*See at the details and sign-up online at: http://www.coloradowhitewater.org/ *




*Children under the age of 16 who want to participate in Training Camp may do so but must be accompanied in classes by a parent and membership must be up-to-date. Cost is 50%. Please contact Patty for registration [email protected]


----------

